# Inexpensive online designer



## Arboristsite

Wanted to let you guys know that I saw this today and got excited by an online designer that I could actually afford. $300 owned? How could you go wrong. 
wePrint Design Studio - Online Software for Printing Industry
Anyone else use it? I have never seen it posted before as I read the site nightly.


----------



## Titchimp

Have you tried the demo?

There might be a good reason its cheap


----------



## Arboristsite

Yeah it works great for me. What did you see wrong with it? Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Titchimp

Arboristsite said:


> Yeah it works great for me. What did you see wrong with it? Maybe I am missing something.


I didn't, not used it. Was just asking if you had.


----------



## martinwoods

Can you add your own image? I didn't see there was an option. Did I miss it?

Thanks


----------



## martinwoods

I remember seeing this somewhere, is it Justins?


----------



## Arboristsite

It's Mark's software. Yes you can upload an image and create your own image gallery.


----------



## Riderz Ready

Actually their web sites says you can NOT upload your own files at this time - coming later in an upgrade. Interestng that you can upload fonts but not images. Being able to upload your own fonts is a big plus. The other reason it is inexpensive is that it looks like you are going to have to run it from your own hosting center which can create some issues. As with most things in this world you get what you pay for.


----------



## Arboristsite

Hello (different Mark than I was referring to)

I looked here wePrint Design Studio - Online Software for Printing Industry and it says you can. It's two separate sections. So basically like a spot for your webdings and one for your images.


----------



## cjoler

I've been playing around with this since I am looking for something like it. You definitely can't beat the price, but there are a couple of features that I would really like to see first...

Would like for resizing to be done with handles instead of controls on the toolbar. Guessing that's a problem due to server side processing.

Arching text is great, but I need a curve text feature as well. Just based on a simple circle would suffice if I could also edit the curve radius and letter spacing.

I would like to be able to edit each color within a stock image. Several apps I have seen have this feature. This one appears not to be able to handle vector images within the app so it may not be an option.

Haven't tried any other features like upload or cart - or how the file is sent to me after customer is done.

I love the bigger work area and at first didn't like all the flyouts, but have come to appreciate them.

Again, for the money I think this is great and I may have overlooked some features or made some incorrect statements - PLEASE tell me if I did because I would love to be wrong about it!


----------



## cohort

cjoler said:


> This one appears not to be able to handle vector images within the app so it may not be an option.
> [..]
> Again, for the money I think this is great and I may have overlooked some features or made some incorrect statements - PLEASE tell me if I did because I would love to be wrong about it!


The vector images are under 'symbols' in the demo.


----------



## cjoler

Awesome! That's one more reason for me to give it a shot.


----------



## nolantmc

Hello
We use online designer and love it . the support is awesome. since we have had this our buisness has doubled if not tripled. you have the abilty to upload your own art work everything. we love it 
thanks tonya


----------



## Arboristsite

It's nice but did you get it customized because it doesn't look like the one I was talking about in here?


----------



## cjoler

I think that's a different one - expertlogo's software. I ended up purchasing the weprint designer and have been working on getting it installed. I wanted the experience of doing the install to the site myself and my php skills are poor...so I don't have it going full tilt yet. From what I've done so far though I think weprint has the best combination of upfront cost and features (especially considering if the updates planned for later this year materialize). It's not as slick and convenient to maintain as some others I've looked at, but I think the technology it's based on is solid and I didn't want to drop $2000 up front. Will post my experiences after I get it rolling.


----------



## Jamey

looks cool


----------



## edua

Bought this a few days ago, havent had time to install it on my server tho, cant wait to see how it works


----------



## edua

well , the installation of this tool has been a pain in the..... i still haven been able to make it work properly.
Support is been helpful but as i said, the application is not working properly on my server (Bluehost)


----------



## edua

well still haveing some problems withthe aplication , Today I chek the site and it looks like is down


----------



## cjoler

WePrint site working ok for me. Looks like they've upgraded the site so maybe there are some broken links now from old bookmarks, etc. I'm still working with program - had a tough time installing, but mostly working ok now - was mainly issues with php and my server. Just need to to do all the custom work on it now and upload images, etc.


----------



## edua

which hosting service are you using?. I'm using Bluehost but they are not running the right version of imgaMagick so im thinking of moving to HostGator.


----------



## Arboristsite

From what I can see the smart thing would be to use the hosts that it has been tested on. To many issues otherwise. I am surprised that your host wouldn't just upgrade to the newer image majik. Time to get out of the dark ages.


----------



## tmonkey

They now have a demo that you can download and install. It installed first try on my server (hawkhost.com). I can see that it could be a bit confusing if you are not familiar with phpMyAdmin and manually creating a database, but the instructions were concide. I'm looking forward to trying it over the next few days. 

Is anyone using it on a live site? Do you have any feedback from your customers?


----------



## edua

Mine is up and running, takea look at my website so you guys see hot this tool work


----------



## Riderz Ready

edua said:


> Mine is up and running, takea look at my website so you guys see hot this tool work


 
FYI - I use IE and the Start Your Design screen is all mixed up.


----------



## sunnydayz

edua said:


> Mine is up and running, takea look at my website so you guys see hot this tool work


Ok I went to your site to see how it worked, and all was good until I started with text. I added a graphic and that was fine, was able to edit colors ect. But when I added text, and started to arch the text, the program froze and it would not go further. So I am not sure if its a but, you might want to tell the developer that it did that so they can check it. But if a customer is in the middle of designing a shirt and it freezes, it could mean a lost customer. Just wanted to let you know that is what happened, so maybe they can fix it. Also the designer in my browser had a bit of lost information to the left side of the page.


----------



## Gioclone

I am using safari and its not working either.

Check the tool images and the path you are putting them in.

I can see buttons but most of the editor is black.


----------



## sunnydayz

Oh I should add though, that I really liked all the options it gave as far as images and text. It does have all the functions I think anyone would need for creating a t-shirt. I think its a good start for them, but they need to fix the freezing issues. All in all it could be a great design tool


----------



## Gioclone

It would be cool if we would tell him the Browser we are using, it could be a browser issue he may have to look in to.

I am looking in to this, it looks like it will be cheaper to use them and then make modifications to fit out needs. does anyone know of their EULA?


----------



## sunnydayz

I am using firefox


----------



## HM-1 Addict

Wow, this looks pretty amazing...It worked great for me with the little bit that I played with it. Did someone say this software was $300? That's pretty affordable..


----------



## edua

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the feed back, Yes the program has its flows. but for now it will do for my website. 
unfortunately, the tool only works with Firefox and IE. Sometime explore wont load the tool properly. you can refresh and it will eventually load. Hopefully all this bugs are fixed in the future


----------



## TshirtGuru

Does the tool recognize how many colors the customer is designing with to reflect different prices? I tried testing it, and still got the same price if I designed a 4 color VS a 1 color tshirt. I see a pricing matrix chart, but it didn't do anything.


----------



## edua

TshirtGuru said:


> Does the tool recognize how many colors the customer is designing with to reflect different prices? I tried testing it, and still got the same price if I designed a 4 color VS a 1 color tshirt. I see a pricing matrix chart, but it didn't do anything.


mm good question, However, all my t-shirts are digitally made. Vinyl-shirts. so the number of colors doesnt not impact the pricing in my case.


----------



## Arboristsite

Currently it doesn't count colors but you can always just use the quote feature. I heard at some point it was going to work that way. 

BTW-IE works for me everytime but sometimes with the wingdings on Firefox there is a flaw. I just use firefox until I notice an issue and then switch to IE. I haven't been able to recreate it for Mark to resolve it.


----------



## WholesalePrint

I wouldn't a trust website that has no phone number on it.


----------



## mustangman67

Arboristsite said:


> Wanted to let you guys know that I saw this today and got excited by an online designer that I could actually afford. $300 owned? How could you go wrong.
> wePrint Design Studio - Online Software for Printing Industry
> Anyone else use it? I have never seen it posted before as I read the site nightly.


I got it. Take a look. Customer service is great but there is a lot of room for improvement. Not very professional yet but they are working on upgrades. OK to get started if that's all that is in your budget. Hopefully they wil come up with a lot of upgrades soon or I will have to look in to something else.

*offthehooktees.com* Customers seem to get lost on it. Take a look around and test it out. Then you can decide.
Sid


----------



## mustangman67

mustangman67 said:


> I got it. Take a look. Customer service is great but there is a lot of room for improvement. Not very professional yet but they are working on upgrades. OK to get started if that's all that is in your budget. Hopefully they wil come up with a lot of upgrades soon or I will have to look in to something else.Direct to Garment Printing.Humor Business Personal Custom Customers seem to get lost on it. Take a look around and test it out. Then you can decide.
> Sid


Yes the price does change with color or white. The text can't be changed while it is arched. It has to be straightened out first then changed and arched again. The biggest problem I see is when the customer puts a design on a shirt it changes to what ever the product was designed. Meaning a customer picks a product (Ladies pink T-shirt) then picks one of our designs located in our designs that was designed on a white youth t shirt it changes the customers product from the ladies pink to youth white. The customer can change it back to Ladies pink but most don't realize it and give up. Nothing against the guys at weprint but I,m starting to think that it"s taking business away. I really wish they could fix some of the problem because their great people to deal with.
Sid


----------



## WholesalePrint

How do you upload art and why is it so slow?


----------



## mustangman67

mustangman67 said:


> Yes the price does change with color or white. The text can't be changed while it is arched. It has to be straightened out first then changed and arched again. The biggest problem I see is when the customer puts a design on a shirt it changes to what ever the product was designed. Meaning a customer picks a product (Ladies pink T-shirt) then picks one of our designs located in our designs that was designed on a white youth t shirt it changes the customers product from the ladies pink to youth white. The customer can change it back to Ladies pink but most don't realize it and give up. Nothing against the guys at weprint but I,m starting to think that it"s taking business away. I really wish they could fix some of the problem because their great people to deal with.
> Sid


Mouse over the green boxes at the top of the page and it will say your own images click there by smiley face.. Slowness might be your browser it's ok with mine. Firefox


----------



## gzolee

Hi I came across this for 99 euro Shirtkonfigurator its german bu you can translate with google. I think the shop is zen cart but i have not seen the source code.


----------



## Reppin

We'll have ours out of beta in about 2-3 weeks. $500 plus $1.70 per downloaded file (you can download a cdr, pdf, etc of the file, sized to print, ready to go). If you like, you can PM to get on the mailing list and check out the demo.


----------



## stokguy

you wrote you were using online designer, is this the same guy from Florida that sells the program for 300.00.

thanks
Angelo


----------



## Reppin

stokguy said:


> you wrote you were using online designer, is this the same guy from Florida that sells the program for 300.00.
> 
> thanks
> Angelo


If I may, who is that question directed at?


----------



## stokguy

tO ANYONE IT FITS, I'll take anyone's answer,thanks


----------



## mustangman67

stokguy said:


> tO ANYONE IT FITS, I'll take anyone's answer,thanks



I don,t know if he is from Florida. I dealt with Mark and it cost $300.00. If you want to see it go to offthehooktees.com/designstudio2/ and take a look. Mark hasn't any of my emails in about a month so I don't know what's going on. I'm waiting for updates but I'm not getting any responses. It's called Weprint design studio.


----------



## stokguy

the cheap price was a surprise, I want to buy but I think he's gone, has not answered email in 2 weeks, go figure.


----------



## mustangman67

stokguy said:


> the cheap price was a surprise, I want to buy but I think he's gone, has not answered email in 2 weeks, go figure.



Yeah I think he's gone too. They were very helpful and responsive but now he's not responding at all.


----------



## Dennis Graves

Add me to the no-response list. I've emailed them 3 times in the last 2 weeks with no response. I really wanted to try the free 30 day demo.

Dennis Graves


----------



## skyjump

Sent an email request today for the demo. If I get any response will post. In other cases where there has been a form to fill out to request info I got an autoreply quickly and then a later response.

I like the price on this but what is imageMagik? This seems to be the basis for the program not Flash.
Zazzle seems to be using live designer. Wilcome has a product called Pikiware Deconetwork possibly - anyone know if this is what Customink is using?????? That one is $2,000.

Anyone know what CafePress is using - is it the same as click shirt? Tracking back it seems to have some basis in Open Laszlo by Laszlo systems.
Is it the same thing spreadshirt is using?


----------



## Do-more

skyjump said:


> anyone know if this is what Customink is using??????


You will see on another thread about customink I posted today that I think their design too comes from no-refresh.com


----------



## tshirtdeal

We are trying to contact the company of weprint for one week now. Still no reply, we would love to try this out. 

the no-refresh.com what is the price of that designer, anyone knows that ?


----------



## skyjump

It appears that no refresh is the same technology used on custom ink. I got an email from no refresh but not a price.


----------



## Do-more

skyjump said:


> It appears that no refresh is the same technology used on custom ink. I got an email from no refresh but not a price.


I'm not 100% sure if the price I got from No Refresh includes the custom extras I was asking for or not (For the moment I assume that it does include the extras) but the quote was US$5,500. Don't know what their standard package price is.


----------



## pete219

edua said:


> Mine is up and running, takea look at my website so you guys see hot this tool work


Has the software been working properly and any drawbacks since you've had it(software)?


----------



## Nikelover

wow this site is great. i can have my own design gallery here.


----------



## tshirtdeal

it would be greater if those guys from the website gave some answers. I mailed them for over a week now, and still no answers back. We would love to get this software after we tried it and if it was possible to merge with cs-cart checkout engine.

Maybe any of you guys have luck trying to contact them ?


----------



## edua

Same thing here. I really regret buying this software, , lot s of problems have come up and the support is pooor, I will have to look into something new.


----------



## Dennis Graves

I just went snooping around the WePrintDesignStudio.com website.

The order page has been updated to show they aren't taking orders between Dec 20 and Jan 4. It also mentions a new release coming soon.

Hopefully they haven't completely quit and will start answering our emails soon. I would really like to try their program on my site.

Dennis Graves


----------



## tshirtdeal

@ Dennis,

Well i hope they will reply after 4th but i doubt it because i was mailing them from 10th december and did not once get a reply. but ill try one more time after the 4th. let us know if they contact you.


----------



## Dennis Graves

I just emailed them again and got the following "vacation reply":

The wePrint Design Studio team will be unable to respond to emails between December 20th and January 4th.

We will not be taking any demo requests or any orders during this time.

Our staff will be celebrating the holidays. We will also be preparing for the next release of the wePrint Design Studio.

We will be back online on January 4th, 2010.

Happy Holidays,
the wePrint Design Studio Staff


----------



## tshirtdeal

today still no answer from them. still getting the same vacation email.


----------



## tshirtdeal

still nothing, i think we just need to forget about this company. If they cant update their own website, or reply any emails how will they give good support after you buy the software.


----------



## mustangman67

Mark from Weprint Design Studio is back. He emailed me yesterday. They are back and expanding. They got a little overwhelmed and now have more help that they are training.Just wanted to let everyone know.
Sid


----------



## tshirtdeal

Yes i allready got a demo from them, and today i will also get a mail from mark. Lets see where this will lead 
The first setup of demo went well only problem i have i dont get into admin section. The login is not set during install of it. hopefully get answer from them about this soon.


----------



## mustangman67

Do you have a site that I can look at it? To compare to mine.
Thanks,
Sid


----------



## mustangman67

The Admin problem is probably with your Data Base. You need to set up username and Password. It is different than the front end username and password.
Sid


----------



## tshirtdeal

Hi Sid,

Yes but like i said, during install you dont get a option to set your admin user and pass.
After uploading files it gives you the option to config 4 files than after that its done.
If you do manuelly install, you cant set user and pass for the admin section in any files.
And i tried to set it in mysql db, but it wont work.

Maybe you know how to


----------



## mustangman67

Sorry can't help you there.
Sid


----------



## bharatsharma83

Hi
I did the setup for admin panel on designstudio for my site..but i have an issue on front end of designstudio...i.e. the text editor is not working it do not show any text on tshirt after adding some text in input box. Any body is there to help me

Bharat Sharma


----------



## tshirtdeal

i got it all working now.

I think the problem your facing is that you did not setup the path correct to imagemagick.

This solved it for me.

Maybe you can help me out, when i go straight to the http://www....../design/ it works for me.
But when i load it from my website within a iframe i need to refresh before it loads. Any help with that ?


----------



## bharatsharma83

Hi thanks for the reply
Can you tell me where to setup the path for imagemagick and can you send me the code you applied for iframe as i also used iframe and its working fine.


----------



## tshirtdeal

Yes sure, you need to edit this file in your root dir. 
convert-location.php and put the path in it.

About the iframe i put in this code.
iframe frameborder="1" height="950" name="frame1" scrolling="no" src="http://www.mywebsite../design/index.php" width="830"></iframe


----------



## bharatsharma83

Thanks for solution..
your code seems perfect it means there must be a javascript issue there. Please have a look on that.


----------



## tshirtdeal

well i put this code in my product description in cs-cart. i do not put it in the files.
So where do i need to check java scripts or how do i see that error


----------



## Jamey

tshirtdeal said:


> well i put this code in my product description in cs-cart. i do not put it in the files.
> So where do i need to check java scripts or how do i see that error


I use CS-Cart too. How is the designer working for ya?


----------



## tshirtdeal

the designer works great, but i only cant get it to load in one time when i add it to my products description. You need to hit f5 to reload the page then it loads normally. But when you go straight to the designer directory it loads perfect. 

I use iframe to load it from the products description any other solutions maybe to this ?


----------



## AtlantaTshirt

Arboristsite said:


> Yeah it works great for me. What did you see wrong with it? Maybe I am missing something.


hey you kn ow they offer mulit domain discounts... so if you had a few others that knew what they were doing you guys could get it cheaper... im waiting for the technology where i ca have the software in hand & put to domain myself


----------



## tshirtdeal

You dont think this is cheap enough ?
Well you can always mail them and ask it. This software you get in hand, you can install it your self on your own server. 

I think i need to join a sales team lol.


----------



## Jamey

Got a link to the software?


----------



## tshirtdeal

dont think we are allowed to post urls here.
Look up weprint design studio in google.


----------

